# good example of fu style tai chi...



## taitsechien (Feb 10, 2008)

her is Grandmaster Victor Shenglong Fu performing Liang Yi Chuan




 
its the fourth form you learn... after the tai chi golden form (real basic) then the fu version of 24, 105, then lightning palm, i'm halfway through the 24...

in liang yi chuan you can see alot of hsing-i and pakua influence... lots of spinning and plenty of fajing...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2008)

Very nice Thanks for the clip

My understanding before I saw the clip was it was a combination of Chen Style Taijiquan and Baguazhang. After watching that clip I would say it is a combination of Baguazhang and Chen style Taijiquan with greater emphasis on Bagua.

I am interested on Steel Tiger and East Winds view of this.


----------



## East Winds (Feb 11, 2008)

Hmmmmmm.... interesting!!!! I would like to know more about the lineage of this form. I can certainly see mainly a bagua influence. Fajing?...well perhaps!!! Quite external, I thought.

Very best wishes


----------



## taitsechien (Feb 11, 2008)

here is a good lineage for fu style... the guy from the video is named in the upper middle... Fu, shen lung
http://www.wudangboxing.com/lineage.htm
this site also gives an overview of the liang yi chuan form...
http://www.wudangboxing.com/liang-yi.htm
Grandmaster Victor Shenglong Fu is Fu Zhen Song's grandson...
fustyle.org is Grandmaster Fu's main site...


----------



## East Winds (Feb 12, 2008)

taitsechien,

Thanks for the links. Very informative.


Best wishes


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 12, 2008)

oh yeah, I know that form.  that guy really makes it come alive.  that was really interesting to see.  What a trip!


----------

